# FREE tyre shine applicator!



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

so i was washing up just now when the wife shouted (comedy high pitch rant) "change the washing up wand that ones smelly" so i did (of course) but as i was about the throw the old one i realised that if i pulled off the rough side and was left with just the foam i could spray my tyres my chosen product (meguiars) and use that to spread it! no messy MF cloths or hands!!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great idea will have to try this haha.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Brilliance! 

Loving this!


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Brilliant idea! What did your wife say to this? Ha...


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb: , genius :lol:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> Brilliance!
> 
> Loving this!


+1:thumb:


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

the wife didnt think it would change the world as much as i did! pfffff what does she know lol! although she had to admit it was "yeh yeh very clever" lol


----------



## joe boy (Mar 29, 2007)

Surely you could one better and fill it with whatever stuff your using aswel?!:lol:


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

joe boy said:


> Surely you could one better and fill it with whatever stuff your using aswel?!:lol:


thats what i was thinking could fill it with highstyle.


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

wot a marvelous idea ive thrown one out but will climb into the bin and dig it out


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

U can buy these in pound land too and a pack on 2 replacement pads


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like the idea tool for this job, how long until a detailing company uses this idea and charges £10+ for one. 

P.S where can I get a washing wand from?


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

Have used one for ages great for the job also use one for dressing textured plastic trim. Works a treat


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

What a genius


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great shout... It's on my shopping list:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

While you're at Poundland, look out for their long handled angled paint brushes that are meant for painting behind radiators. They're great for cleaning your inner wheel rims.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Great idea, I've used one for tyre dressing for 5 years so they last well.

You can buy replacement sponges and just cut off the green scourer bit.

I didnt have great success filling it up with dressing, it was too messy and ended up all over the floor and me!!

I find it easier to spray/pour the dressing onto the sponge and then apply but the shape of the "handle" is great for pressing it into the tyre lettering and gives better control than a normal sponge applicator.
And keeps your hands clean ... which is nice.
Mart


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*The detailer lays within many, and many objects are the tools of the detailer.

Look Deep within oneself and ones objects for the true detailer to be revealed.

Padawan ....:lol:*


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Changing the subject slightly, that is exactly the sort of thing my missus would say, to which i respond, "if you knew it was bloody smelly why didn't YOU change it!!!"

Sorry rant over :thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn you. I saw the word free and hoped there was some altruism going on. Being an optimist is rubbish.


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Brilliant!! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great idea fella will have to look out for one of these looks the perfect tool for the job


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

VenomUK said:


> Looks like the idea tool for this job, how long until a detailing company uses this idea and charges £10+ for one.


This!

Of course there would also have to be a 'professional' or heavy duty version just like the catering pails/detailing buckets.

Come too think of it I did once clean some alloys with a 45p IKEA toilet brush tho my race glaze extra long wheel brush looks suspiciously like a bottle cleaning brush!

Must seek out some of those washing wand things tho


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you tried this out yet??


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Easy-Do Dishmatic available in Tesco for the grand sum of £1.50
(Other supermarkets also probably stock them)


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

ferted said:


> Easy-Do Dishmatic available in Tesco for the grand sum of £1.50
> (Other supermarkets also probably stock them)


It seems you can get non scratch heads too which would save the effort of having to remove the scourer


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeh you can get em pretty much all supermarkets, tell what I also do is when the wife's finished with the antibacterial spray bottle I just wash it out and use it for degreaser as the mechanism is usually better quality then buying one from a detailing website


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

ferted said:


> Easy-Do Dishmatic available in Tesco for the grand sum of £1.50
> (Other supermarkets also probably stock them)


Sainsburys too same price.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

VWman said:


> Yeh you can get em pretty much all supermarkets, tell what I also do is when the wife's finished with the antibacterial spray bottle I just wash it out and use it for degreaser as the mechanism is usually better quality then buying one from a detailing website


And cheaper! I collect old spray bottles for this purpose.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Top idea, went and got one, works fantastic on the tyres


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

i also use these for meguiars tyre shine or gel as its hands free and works perfect


----------

